# Schutzhund USA question



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Ok, one of our guys was going to join USA and go get certified as a decoy. He called up, spoke to a becky? and was asked if his dog was akc registered. NO, dog is a mix (mal/gsd). She told him that he couldn't participate with his dog, so now he's like why should I join if I can't trial my dog. 

I thought that you couldn't do conformation, shows, usa pink paper stuff but that you could still trial your dog no matter what the breed and to trial you had to be a usa member. If that were the case, Ivan's club wouldn't be a usa club as he has malinois. So am I missing something?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_W
> 
> ....and to trial you had to be a usa member. If that were the case, Ivan's club wouldn't be a usa club as he has malinois. So am I missing something?


A friend of mine is getting ready to do her BH with her new Mal at a USA trial. She was told that she did NOT have to be a member of USA to trial. 

If you don't get the answer here, you or he might want to contact Nathaniel Roque. (Director of the helper committee). His email link is on the helper page of the USA site.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I do not believe that is true. I know someone who has a dog they are working from a shelter and while obviously a purebred GSD, the scorebook they have issued lists the dog as a Mixed Breed because there is no paperwork.

I'm almost positive that the scorebook they have issued is from USA too.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

From the USA website:

How do I order a mixed breed scorebook or a scorebook for a dog without papers?

You can call the USA office with a MasterCard or Visa or you can fill out the scorebook order form and fax or mail to the USA. If your dog does not have papers, it is important to put MIX on the scorebook application.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Good Lord... you'd think people staffing the USA office would be somewhat informed of the basic rules of the organization.









YES a non-AKC registered dog, mixed breed, pure breed, doesn't matter what breed, can get a USA scorebook and trial in regular USA trials.

And what sort of dog someone owns, or if they even own one, has no bearing on their ability to train and classify as a USA helper.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

That's kinda what I thought. He called me at lunch all upset saying why bother, blah blah blah. I told him to calm down and I'd find out, lol


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

AND...(because I cannot seem to get all my thoughts together to put into 1 post...)

I think you might need to be a member to trial, but your dog doesn't have to have a USA score book. We trialed a dog a little while ago that didn't belong to us and not only did the handler have to be a USA member but the owner did as well. (Of course when you call the USA office it's a little like a Magic 8 ball...Don't like the answer? Hang up and try again) 

Your dog can have a score book from another organization (except WDA) but you have to have your score book certified by USA. 

And I'm not sure how these things work at the higher levels. There may be more restrictions on the dogs competing in Regionals or Nationals. I think I heard that only GSDs can compete in those (of course I have a GSD so I didn't pay much attention at the time.)


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: JKlatskyAND...(because I cannot seem to get all my thoughts together to put into 1 post...)
> 
> I think you might need to be a member to trial, but your dog doesn't have to have a USA score book. We trialed a dog a little while ago that didn't belong to us and not only did the handler have to be a USA member but the owner did as well. (Of course when you call the USA office it's a little like a Magic 8 ball...Don't like the answer? Hang up and try again)
> 
> Your dog can have a score book from another organization (except WDA) but you have to have your score book certified by USA.


Thanks.

Does anyone know FOR SURE if you have to be a member to trial or not?

I know about the score book needing stamped/certified whatever.







Which she said cost her $40 . But beings that she 
is competing with a Mal, she didn't join USA since she was told she didn't have to. (But sounds like maybe she talked to the wrong person. lol )


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

Any member of any AWDF member club can trial, for starters.... so yes, there are ways to trial if you are not a USA member.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Only thing a mix can not do is compete in our USA GSD National Championships.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

thanks everyone!


----------

